# Grooming wavy hair vs. straight hair



## Goldendreamer654 (Apr 8, 2021)

My Golden has more wavy fur. He's 6 months old so I know his adult fur isn't fully grown. I brush him regularly but does anyone have any tips on making the wavy fur look more "tamed and neat"? Thank you! (picture is just to show my baby)


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Gotta blow dry it straight. Lots of Goldens have wavy coats but they’re blow dried straight


----------



## Goldendreamer654 (Apr 8, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> Gotta blow dry it straight. Lots of Goldens have wavy coats but they’re blow dried straight


I've tried blowdrying at a 30 degree angle as someone advised me but it still goes all over lol. Is there a special spray or special technique I'm missing?


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Goldendreamer654 said:


> I've tried blowdrying at a 30 degree angle as someone advised me but it still goes all over lol. Is there a special spray or special technique I'm missing?


I think the coat does tend to get straighter as they mature. My current puppy had some waves along her back at that age despite any forced air dryer techniques I tried, but it has gotten substantially straighter in just a few months. Of course, many goldens have a wavy coat, so I’m not saying this will definitely be the case for you but it’s certainly a possibility.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

At 6 months - I don't worry too much.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

He's adorable. I would not worry. Straighter is not necessarily more correct - in fact a wavy coat can be quite correct. I wouldn't worry too much about waves unless you are showing in conformation. For showing, untamed waves, if not carefully groomed, can make the topline appear less than straight, but a golden's coat is not meant to be silky, either.


----------



## Goldendreamer654 (Apr 8, 2021)

Rion05 said:


> He's adorable. I would not worry. Straighter is not necessarily more correct - in fact a wavy coat can be quite correct. I wouldn't worry too much about waves unless you are showing in conformation. For showing, untamed waves, if not carefully groomed, can make the topline appear less than straight, but a golden's coat is not meant to be silky, either.


thank you! Even if I'm not showing, I want him to look like it lol. I want him to look neat, not necessarily straight but wanting to smoothen out the cowlicks lol. I use Hydra Deodorizing shampoo as recommended by my breeder. Any suggestions on shampoo?


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Goldendreamer654 said:


> thank you! Even if I'm not showing, I want him to look like it lol. I want him to look neat, not necessarily straight but wanting to smoothen out the cowlicks lol. I use Hydra Deodorizing shampoo as recommended by my breeder. Any suggestions on shampoo?


Gotcha! Your breeder likely knows his or her lines best, so they are always a great source of advice, but any good dog shampoo should do. I currently switch between Isle of Dogs, Espana, All Systems...depending on the day and what the dog needs. 

One of my goldens was quite wavy at that age, but his coat became straighter as it filled in and he matured. My 3-year-old's coat is quite straight and always has been...really just depends on the dog.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

He just needs some time. The transition from puppy coat to adult coat is always wild. Eevee had some weird waves going on when she was that age too. Heck, even Rocket’s coat was wild at that age and it’s straight as an arrow now.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

This was Eevee at about 5 months:


----------

